# G-Plus with shiny things..



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

What do ya think? Notice the 2 different styles of front wheels..


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

What's your question again ? Are you asking what wheels look better ? MAN, you sure have a HUGE stockpile of WHEELS !


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice! Liking the deep dish fronts.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Deep dish aluminum fronts look awesome!who makes those?


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I make them..lol That stock pile of wheels was from this past weekend..well most of it was bcz my inventory was almost gone. I was just wondering what people thought of these Gplus wheels. This is only the 2nd set ive made for that chassis and its one I would really like to keep making. Ive been tinkering with a few different ideas lately & one of them was to put some serious depth to the front wheels! Dare I say, "Mission Accomplished"


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

those wheels look A+++++, and thats my favorite color #17 cars too.

Let us know when you want to start selling those babies.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what Ed, (sethNdaddy) said. 
I'll be waiting to see a post in the SwapNSell forum!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I take it by the one pic, that you made both aluminum AND brass wheels ? Are these wheels press-on, or are they for threaded axles ?


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I believe he has them on ebay now.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-Aluminum-wheels-for-Tyco-440x2-Wide-Chassis-HO-slot-car-axles-/230889141704?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item35c210b5c8
love the username!!!


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Yep..thats a set of my wheels (thanks for the link drop  ) I make brass & aluminum wheels primarily for Tyco's but occasionally ill do up some for the Tyco haters..lol j/k Back when I started making them, they were for my own cars and I never intended to sell them. I didnt think anyone would like them. When I was designing them, I couldnt find a good source for enough threaded axles anywhere & my machines wont run material that small so I had to go with a press fit. I got quotes for someone else to make axles, but it would have cost too much unless I were to buy a large quantity (like 1000 pcs) I machined my own wheel press too bcz I can & bcz im too cheap to buy one I just sold a Super III chassis with my aluminum wheels.. I hand tapped the fronts and put them on a threaded axle I ha, so a person could change positions. Also sold a Gplus chassis like this one & it attracted some attention which was nice. If I had tons of threaded axles, I would do them that way, but sadly I dont. I do take pride in the quality of them tho, and I always test the axle is still straight, and that the wheels arent going to come off. I have a few ideas floating around in my head too.. Tried a set of wheels that dont have a thru hole, but instead have a radius (rounded) face to resemble the old Baby Moon hubcaps. Not sure I like them yet, but maybe theyll grow on me


----------



## Ian Garnett (Feb 22, 2003)

*Baby Moons*

Pls post a picture of your baby moons. 
Thanks
Ian (xfaoh)


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

What diameters do you do them in.
Rick


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Heres the rear Baby Moon mounted..looks more like a salt flat racer to me & not quite the wayvi pictured it in my head lol Impossible to keep clean & shiny also! I polished them to a mirror like finish..now it looks like its been rattling around in my change pocket for a solid week


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Sorry..attachment didnt attach lol


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I like your wheels alot, and was wondering, will you sell them without the axles ? And will you be sell them away from Ebay, like say in our Swap and Sell section here ?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

BTW- this is just MY opinion. But, you shouldn't polish the *baby moons, because they aren't baby moons, but look like Full moons, which were always a brushed aluminum finish.
ie *Baby Moons were merely Hub Caps, while Full Moons were Full Wheel covers used by the Salt Flat racers....


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Life Like & HP-7 chassis. Actually just relisted these on Fleabay since the high bidder decided not to pay.. I hate that crap!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> BTW- this is just MY opinion. But, you shouldn't polish the *baby moons, because they aren't baby moons, but look like Full moons, which were always a brushed aluminum finish.
> ie *Baby Moons were merely Hub Caps, while Full Moons were Full Wheel covers used by the Salt Flat racers....


Correct-a-mundo!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

What size axel are you using?


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Impressive.....If I might ask, what kind of machines are you using?? I work at a small industrial application spark plug manufacturing company as a machinist. I make aluminum extension rods for extended size spark plugs. The machines I use here are "Citizen" brand Cincom machines. I regularly machine .250" material every day here. I keep telling my coworker that I'm dieing to write a program to make wheels....lol

As of now I only really can use the manual lathe...in my spare time. I have been researching axles and such to attempt to make my own wheels for myself. Having a program and a digital machine like I have here I could crank out TONS of wheels extremely efficiently ......on can dream I suppose...


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I program, s/u & run a variety of CNC machines..primarily Doosan/Daewoo lathes with LNS barfeeders. I can run some pretty small material and can easily do 1/8" (.125") stock, but 1/16" (.0625") is just too dang small. The through capacity of the spindle is 2 5/8" (2.625"} I need to find someone with Swiss that wouldnt want a fortune to make them..good luck, right! lol They gotta pay for that machine somehow  Im not giving up on it just yet tho. If you saw the pic of all my wheels, you can see that I do run TONS of them


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

rdm95 said:


> I program, s/u & run a variety of CNC machines..primarily Doosan/Daewoo lathes with LNS barfeeders. I can run some pretty small material and can easily do 1/8" (.125") stock, but 1/16" (.0625") is just too dang small. The through capacity of the spindle is 2 5/8" (2.625"} I need to find someone with Swiss that wouldnt want a fortune to make them..good luck, right! lol They gotta pay for that machine somehow  Im not giving up on it just yet tho. If you saw the pic of all my wheels, you can see that I do run TONS of them


Yeah, cnc is where it's at man.......the old days of whittling one wheel on a lathe out at a time just sucks  I'll take a pic of the machine that I run here at work and show you.....I just wish that I could have enough time to program it...and get away with cranking a few bars worth of wheels out...lol!


----------

